

Ask HN: What startups do you expect to see grow in 2014? - karangoeluw


======
elaineo
Disruptive tech themes for 2014:

-Bitcoin-based payment systems.

-Wearables providing new ways for marketers to spy on you.

-Sharing Economy, Uber for things we haven't thought of yet.

-Data mining in dynamic social graphs due to Snapchat, as opposed to the static graphs generated by facebook.

------
lsiebert
I expect innovative startups based around the consumption of alcohol to do
well.

But then I like drinking, so there may be some observer bias.

------
elwell
BRB

------
davidsmith8900
\- SnapChat.

~~~
karangoeluw
Why?

------
almosnow
mine

~~~
marrone12
same

